
Project Babylon: Gerald Bull’s Downfall (2006) - EndXA
https://www.damninteresting.com/project-babylon-gerald-bulls-downfall/
======
DigitalTerminal
This also plays a major role in Frederick Forsyths book “The Fist of Good”. It
pretty much mentions all the things in the article, I was actually surprised
how accurate the book is.

------
vmurthy
Ah brings back memories! Damn interesting.com was the site that hooked me onto
evolutionary biology. The following article in particular: “Parasites of the
brain” [https://www.damninteresting.com/nugget/parasites-on-the-
brai...](https://www.damninteresting.com/nugget/parasites-on-the-brain/)

------
ablation
I find the science and history of so-called "super guns" very interesting, and
this article was no exception. Disappointed only slightly there wasn't more on
the background of these weapons, such as the Nazi V-3 Cannon:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/V-3_cannon](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/V-3_cannon)

If that's piqued your interest, you might also be interested in disappearing
down the tangential rabbit hole that starts off with reading about Schwerer
Gustav:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schwerer_Gustav](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schwerer_Gustav)

~~~
JetSpiegel
Thanks for this, can't get crazier than Operation Upshot

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Operation_Upshot_test.ogv](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Operation_Upshot_test.ogv)

------
Tomte
Good novel: Frederick Forsyth — The Fist of God.

------
oldandboring
There was a movie made about this guy back in the 90s.
[https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0109650/](https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0109650/)

~~~
scandox
The movie is not very good sadly. It is a strange attempt to romanticize a man
who ultimately just wants to make a really big gun because when he was a kid
he wanted to build a really big gun.

